# Skyway fishing report for the 17-21



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

We just got back from our trip to Florida, I got to fish Monday evening threw Friday night. I fished the Sunshine Skyway, St. Pete. everyday. 

Here's the report for each day fishing

Monday evening

The tide was going very strong, so strong in fact that I could not keep an 8 ounce weight down! I caught some bait very easily, they were threadfin shad, Blue fish, and other small fish. But with the tide going that strong it was pretty much impossible to fish, I tried though and didn't get any hit's at all from the big fish. So I just called it a night.

Tuesday

I got out to the end of the pier at about 5 am, nothing was biting when I first got there, when the sun came up a lot of very small Spanish Mackeral were biting good so I got out my ultralight pole for them. Later in the day on Tuesday the King Mackeral started biting, however I did not have the proper hook's and rig's for them so I pretty much watched everyone else catch them right beside me and I only got like a few Spanish Mackeral.

Wenesday

I hit the bait shop right before going to the pier and got the stuff I needed for the King Mackeral that a lot of other people were catching. I switched 2 of my pole's to King Mackeral rig's and hooked a King Mackeral after waiting about an hour, he hit a free lined Greenback (which is a type of shad). The fish got off after about a 1 minute fight, I was pretty discouraged but I did not let it stop me. Some people on the end left and I moved down there and took their spot, the end is usually a lot better then any other places. I got out my small rod and reel which is a Abu Garcia Ambassaduer 6000 on a Medium action rod, I normally use it for Striper Fishing. It only has 15lb Line on it. I put a nice live bait on it and tossed it off the end, patiently waiting for a strike......and all of the sudden.....BAM!!! A big King Mackeral hit! The fish took off on a very fast run and took about 100+ yard's of line in a matter of second's! I just held on praying that the fish wouldn't spool me or get off. Everytime I got the fish close to the pier it would take off on another blistening fast run, after about a 45+ minute fight I had the fish up to the pier. Someone came over with a Gaff on a rope, they missed with the gaff and it wrapped around my line a number of time's, this had me feeling pretty discouraged...as it looked like I was not going to land the fish. But wait, someone come's over with a big net on a rope and after struggling for about 15 minute's we managed to have the 22lb, 46 inch, King Mackeral on the pier! I was really excited, it was probably the best fight I've ever had. Anyone that has caught a King Mackeral know's how great they fight, but on a small pole like I had it was really crazy! The guy in the pier baithouse took my picture and said that was an awesome catch, he said that was a very big Kingfish for the pier, and that on 15lb Line it was even better of a catch! I fished the rest of the day but didn't get anymore after that one. I gave my fish to the person who helped me land it, well right before he left he came over and gave me $20 and said that someone had offered to buy the fish from him so he sold it to them and gave me the money!

Thursday

The fishing on the skyway was pretty slow until about noon. At noon I started catching a lot of nice Spanish Mackeral, and I even caught a Bonita, which is in the Tuna family, I caught the 2nd Bonita off of that pier according to the man working in the pier baitshop. It was an awesome fight and took about 15 minute's to land. 

Friday

This was my last day fishing in Florida, I fished the skyway pier again all day. I threw a Silver spoon carolina rigged with a 3 ounce weight. I caught a countless number of BIG Spanish Mackeral and even had another big Kingfish up to the pier that got off right before we gaffed it. I was giving away all of my fish and then once again someone came up and gave me money for the fish. 

I really had a great trip, I'd have to say it was some of the best fishing I've ever done. 

I will post a lot of picture's soon once I get it figured out a little better, I'm still new and getting use to the site.

Here's the picture of my King Mackeral though-

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2307/cat/500/ppuser/16991

Good luck!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Great report. I don't get envious but about once a year, and this would be the time... since I haven't caught anything big like that in a while. Great work!


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

good job. Awesome report. Love it when people take the time to write a good entertaining story. Glad you got over the not-so-good days with a big fish. 

I'm jealous of all you people who are going fishing all the time. I have final exams, A.P. tests, SAT, and ACT test before summer vacation. School is killin me and towards the summer when you want to daydream about fishing is the time you have to study or else. After I get out May 31, Ima fish for 2 weeks straight in Sanibel and post one hell of a report in June.

And can't wait for June 11, get to take my driver's test. If I get my license I can fish anywhere. Might have to get rough with the driving tester if he doesn't like my lead foot


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

Thursday ws a King mad house. They begged us to catch them up like the snake vermin they were, We Caught then, scaled them and lived happily everafter eating Fish Taco's .I say we have a Jahalid on kings and spanish, maybe even a prezident and an British kiss ass. Becareful with the one with the shotgun, I think chincey is his name. He is a dead eye shot. If he shots you, you'll have a dead eye As in Dead Eye Dick. I don't know where this is going, so I better cut my meds in half...


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank's, I put a lot of picture's up in the gallery.

I'm in School too, but we got out for Spring Break for a week....I keep thinking about that Kingfish while at the same time trying to concentrate in class. It's kind of hard, but school come's first.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You have done well, Young Jedi....Proud you should be!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

yes the force is strong with this one....


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Ha ha....I got the hang of posting picture's in the gallery now. Check them out....

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=16991

I've got more I'll try to get up tommorow.

Zakk 

Young Jedi....signing out for the night....lol


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*awsome report*

nice fish


----------



## big country (Apr 26, 2006)

what are the odds of running into you here ....lol
so how was the trip home zakk.....


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

big country said:


> what are the odds of running into you here ....lol
> so how was the trip home zakk.....


What's up John, I was wondering when you were gonna show up here....LOL

The trip home was fine, went smoothly except for like 2 hour's of terrible traffic in Orlando.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

yogai said:


> good job. Awesome report. Love it when people take the time to write a good entertaining story. Glad you got over the not-so-good days with a big fish.
> 
> I'm jealous of all you people who are going fishing all the time. I have final exams, A.P. tests, SAT, and ACT test before summer vacation. School is killin me and towards the summer when you want to daydream about fishing is the time you have to study or else. After I get out May 31, Ima fish for 2 weeks straight in Sanibel and post one hell of a report in June.
> 
> And can't wait for June 11, get to take my driver's test. If I get my license I can fish anywhere. Might have to get rough with the driving tester if he doesn't like my lead foot


i'm feelin ya on that one man!


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Just found out they used my picture on their main report page: 

http://capmel.com/Skyway.htm 

Pretty cool!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

See, now *that's* a report. Nice work.


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

sand flea said:


> See, now *that's* a report. Nice work.


Thank's, 

hey, good report's and tip's is what this site is all about.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang fine report! Now ya know why ya just gotta keep comin' back ta the big FL!


----------

